# Leisure Arts free patterns



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

If you sign up for the free email newsletter at http://www.leisurearts.com/
(left side menu bar) you will get one free crochet pattern and one free knit pattern every Friday plus coupons. You can also access the free patterns past issues/archives. Not sure if this link to past issues will work but I'll post it anyway; you might have to be subscribed to see the past issues. http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/home/?u=2a091a437711eee885624a193&id=cec46c6fd5


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I went right into the archives, bookmarking this to keep up on their freebies.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks it worked and I signed up. Books are reg price and thanks to JoAnn's coupons I can get them there for 40% to 50% off depending on coupon that week.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. This is one that I was not aware of. Signed right up and looked through the patterns.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Ooh, thanks!


----------



## janepowers (Dec 8, 2011)

I got this link to sign up for their free patterns in my newsletter http://eepurl.com/crEHb


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing! I signed up


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the great link
Great patterns


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

wilderness2000 said:


> If you sign up for the free email newsletter at http://www.leisurearts.com/
> (left side menu bar) you will get one free crochet pattern and one free knit pattern every Friday plus coupons. You can also access the free patterns past issues/archives. Not sure if this link to past issues will work but I'll post it anyway; you might have to be subscribed to see the past issues. http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/home/?u=2a091a437711eee885624a193&id=cec46c6fd5


Thank you for both links. I just signed up for the newsletter. Also, was able to get to past free patterns. Really appreciate your posting this for us.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Thanks it worked and I signed up. Books are reg price and thanks to JoAnn's coupons I can get them there for 40% to 50% off depending on coupon that week.


Do coupons apply to books at JoAnn's?? They don't at Michaels so I assumed they wouldn't at JoAnn's either. I'll read the fine print closer


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Great Site..........thanks.....


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Didn't know about this one.


----------

